# Anti-parelli. This proves it! Parelli is a rip off and...



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ This has been beaten to death already.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You should probably look at the other Parelli threads and comment on those. One of them is a discussion of the exact video you posted. There is really no need to do it all again.


----------



## Nature2horses (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I'll look *This thread isn't just about the video. It's about the parelli training method and please take a look at the link I have posted. There are also many people who haven't seen the video who I think should see it. I think parelli can be okay if done correctly but most of the time it isn't done correctly and it is completely useless and is some cases, like in this video, it is abusive.


----------

